# JET Modules?



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What do you do with it would be the first question ?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like it attaches to the ECU under the hood. Is the tune on it better than the 2 tuners we have here already?


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

I've found it on Summit racing and on another site(which I've forgotten) the only info they offer is that it's a plug-in and go offering increased power/torque/economy but has NO specs along with it. Using my phone, I got as much info as I could with this pic...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

From what I have read these chips trick the ECO to tune the car(richer fuel mix, more advanced timing). Overtime the cars ECU learns around these perimeters so you loose any increase the chip originally gave you. One needs to remove the chip and disconnect battery to get that power back again, matter of time the ECU will go back to stock. 

For the money if you wanted a tune one of the real tunes would be a better investment. With that said if you wanted something faster I think you bought the wrong car.


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

Not sure on the jet chip but generally all they do is trick the air temp sensor to think the air is cooler so the car adds more fuel. They worked better on older cars for making a couple HP. However you could literally go to radio shack and spend $0.50 on a resistor and accomplish the same thing. But like stated newer cars seam to be smarter than this and learn around it. I haven't seen any evidence in the last few years that shows that they actually work. 

Long story short. Spend your money else where.


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

About the VTuning Stage 0, does anyone know, if I purchase the Stage0 can I later go back and purchase the ported manifold seperatly?


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Turbo Ed said:


> About the VTuning Stage 0, does anyone know, if I purchase the Stage0 can I later go back and purchase the ported manifold seperatly?


I don't see why not. Email and ask him, He is very helpful. I got my tune from him emailed to me and I installed it with my HPtuners software. It's a **** good tune.


----------

